# Relocating



## csj092809 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am looking to relocate to Italy with my young son. I have employment that allows me to work from home (with internet access) so I do not need a job. I was thinking somewhere along the Amalfi Coast. I would appreciate any advice while planning this move. I want to live in a place where my son can begin to appreciate that there is more to life than this country. I am in the process of learning conversational Italian. I want to live near the water. Thank you !


----------



## jdphoenix (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,

Contact Italy Buying Guide or go to their website at: OGC - The Overseas Guides Company Italy, or e-mail Kirsty - [email protected]


----------



## RoccoTetro (Nov 25, 2012)

I am a dual citizen and moving to Milan in January so I will not need a visa or paper work. I am a legal resident as well with health card.
My question is if anybody knows of a 2 bedroom apt that is available. Clean and modern wound suffice

I an lookin for the first week in January


----------

